# Egg Tumbler



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a decent brand of egg tumbler or are they all pretty much the same..?


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

I have two of the cobalt egg rockers and they have worked well for me. There are lots out there and some look pretty interesting. I just can't speak for the other makes and styles.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks John, I shall take a look. 
40 tanks - wow..


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah I was lucky to move into a place with a huge basement. I do a lot of breeding so many are designated for that. I think you'd be happy with the cobalt but it has been a while since I got mine and I don't know how others compare in price. Good luck with things! Keep us posted what you get a d how you like it.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I have never used egg tumblers, but if I did, I think I would DIY them because you can get the perfect size for your specific application.


----------

